# 21,5 Zoll oder 23 Zoll? Pixelabstand?



## tobestar (22. April 2012)

Sieht das Bild bei einem 23 Zoll Monitor auf Full HD überhaupt noch richtig "scharf" aus? Durch den immer größer werdenden Pixelabstand wird es doch immer schwammiger und möchte garnicht wissen, was Leute mit 27" Zoll machen!


----------



## ΔΣΛ (22. April 2012)

Ich habe einen 30zoll TFT, und ich merke von einem sichtbaren Pixelabstand bzw einer merkbaren Unschärfe überhaupt nichts.

Wie kommst du auf so eine frage, schon schlechte Erfahrungen mit billig-TFTs gemacht oder das schon wo beobachtet ?


----------



## tobestar (22. April 2012)

ja leider!

Kannst mir wer vllt noch sagen, wie das mit HDMI/DVI Schnittstellen aussieht?

Wollte meine Sapphire 7870 per HDMI Kabel mit meinem Fernseher verbinden. Dann mein Monitor per HDMI an den DVI-Steckplatz der 7870 ... Gibts da irgendwelche Qualitätsunterschiede zwischen DVI->HDMI und HDMI->HDMI?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (22. April 2012)

Natürlich verringert sich die Pixel Density. Aber normalerweise erhöht sich bei größerem Display auch die Entfernung zum Display - insofern gleicht sich das wieder auf.


----------



## Painkiller (23. April 2012)

> Wollte meine Sapphire 7870 per HDMI Kabel mit meinem Fernseher  verbinden. Dann mein Monitor per HDMI an den DVI-Steckplatz der 7870 ...  Gibts da irgendwelche Qualitätsunterschiede zwischen DVI->HDMI und  HDMI->HDMI?


Qualitativ sollte es da keine Unterschiede geben. Sowohl HDMI als auch DVI übertragen das Signal digital. HDMI liefert halt zusätzlich den Sound mit.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. April 2012)

Wie "schlimm" die Pixeldichte dich beeinflusst hängt sehr stark von der Person ab. Ich kenne Leute die FullHD auf nem 27 Zoller haben, quasi mit der Nase vor dem Bildschirm sitzen und trotzdem das Bild für gut befinden wo ich schon zwanghaft die Pixel zählen würde (). Andere müssen sich noch bei 23ern oder 24er FullHDs nen halben meter weiter zurück setzen um sich nicht "gestört" zu fühlen.
Man muss dan ganze wirklich ausprobieren um sich im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes ein Bild machen zu können.

Ich selbst halte FullHD bis 24 Zoll für akzeptabel, alles darüber sollte aber 1440p oder 1600p haben, diese FullHD 27Zoller gehn gar nicht


----------



## Supeq (23. April 2012)

Ich halte FullHD auch schon bei nem 24"er für grenzwertig; wenn ich dagegen überleg das mein kleines Ipad ne höhere Auflösung hat, frag ich mich echt, was sich die Monitorhersteller denken.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. April 2012)

Supeq schrieb:


> Ich halte FullHD auch schon bei nem 24"er für grenzwertig; wenn ich dagegen überleg das mein kleines Ipad ne höhere Auflösung hat, frag ich mich echt, was sich die Monitorhersteller denken.


 
Ganz einfach, die denken folgendes:

1.) Große Auflösung = teuer
2.) Breite Kundenmasse = Ahnungslos
3.) Ahnungsloser Kunde sieht Bildschirm "Der ist aber groß! <3 Und kostet nur xy Euro!"
4.) Kunde kauft.


----------



## tobestar (23. April 2012)

Hab mir jetzt ein Asus mit 23" bestellt! Der hat eine Diagonale von 58,4cm und einen Pixelabstand von 0,265mm. Hoffe sehr, dass das
Bild noch sehr scharf ist, wenn man 50-70cm davon entfernt sitzt.
Bin jetzt schon am überlegen, ob 21,5" nicht doch ausreichend waeren ...


----------



## Pagz (23. April 2012)

Wäre schön, wenn du mal deine Erfahrungen posten könntest, da du anscheinend relativ sensibel auf geringe Pixeldichten reagierst
Ich persönlich komme auch noch mit 27" und Full HD bestens zurecht (Hab mir trotzdem eine WQHD 27" gekauft)


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. April 2012)

tobestar schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt ein Asus mit 23" bestellt! Der hat eine Diagonale von 58,4cm und einen Pixelabstand von 0,265mm. Hoffe sehr, dass das
> Bild noch sehr scharf ist, wenn man 50-70cm davon entfernt sitzt.


 
Es sollte sehr scharf sein 
Kleine Rechnung: Wenn du 60cm wegsitzt von einem 0,265mm Pixelabstand dann sind zwischen zwei Pixel etwa 1,5 Bogenminuten Abstand (0,265mm auf 1m Abstand sind 0,91 Bogenminuten, auf 60 cm Abstand 1,52 Bogenminuten). Das gesunde menschliche Auge hat ein Auflösungsvermögen von maximal 0,5 - 1 Bogenminute, deine Konfiguration liegt also an der Grenze des wahrnehmbaren - du wirst dich also ziemlich anstrengen müssen um die Pixel voneinander unterscheiden zu können - oder näher ran gehen 

Das "Auflösungsvermögen" bedeutet in dem Falle, dass du einen Bildschirm der immer eine Zeile weiße und dann eine Zeile schwarze Pixel darstellt noch als solches erkennen kannst und nicht nur "grau" siehst.


----------



## tobestar (24. April 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:
			
		

> Es sollte sehr scharf sein
> Kleine Rechnung: Wenn du 60cm wegsitzt von einem 0,265mm Pixelabstand dann sind zwischen zwei Pixel etwa 1,5 Bogenminuten Abstand (0,265mm auf 1m Abstand sind 0,91 Bogenminuten, auf 60 cm Abstand 1,52 Bogenminuten). Das gesunde menschliche Auge hat ein Auflösungsvermögen von maximal 0,5 - 1 Bogenminute, deine Konfiguration liegt also an der Grenze des wahrnehmbaren - du wirst dich also ziemlich anstrengen müssen um die Pixel voneinander unterscheiden zu können - oder näher ran gehen
> 
> Das "Auflösungsvermögen" bedeutet in dem Falle, dass du einen Bildschirm der immer eine Zeile weiße und dann eine Zeile schwarze Pixel darstellt noch als solches erkennen kannst und nicht nur "grau" siehst.



Vielen Dank für die Aufklärung! Dann bin ich ja doch ein wenig beruhigt


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. April 2012)

tobestar schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Aufklärung! Dann bin ich ja doch ein wenig beruhigt


 Kein Problem^^
Wenn du nicht grade die Adleraugen vor dem Herrn hast kannste da beruhigt auf ein scharfes Bild kucken


----------



## tobestar (24. April 2012)

Hab leider Adleraugen


----------

